# Atago Coffee Refractometer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Exclusive Atago Coffee Refractometer distributed by Coffee Omega

Retails for £249 + VAT fraction of the price of VST

Great impartial comparison on this site: http://socraticcoffee.com/2015/04/measuring-total-dissolved-solids-a-refractometer-comparison/

Trade enquires welcome!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee%20refractometer/Atago%20Coffee%20Refractometer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that for NIST certified models? All VSTs come with NIST traceable certification, as well as a much higher spec. Without the certification there is no guarantee the instrument meets the claimed specs.

Your advert says, "Compared to other refractometers this has been proved to be as accurate as its competitors.", this is not a true claim. The Socratic blog post did not set out to determine, nor did it establish accuracy for either device. They tried to establish "precision", but there were issues with that protocol too.

Some of us have had the opportunity to test the two back to back & have not found comparable readings. Hence, the reason the Atago is a bit cheaper (with equivalent certification) is because it is a lower spec device.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I've split the discussion that was generated by this advert and Mark's response into a new thread here.

This is a very interesting topic, but a commercial area sales ad wasn't the best place for it.

Mark's response to the advert has been left here where coffee omega can respond to his concerns if they wish.


----------

